# Its a Family affair (pic heavy)



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Well the past couple of weeks i was able to take my wife who previously hated me kayak fishing because i was always gone and i also entered my daughter into the Pensacola fishing rodeo this past weekend. Both of them are now hooked after killing the fish these past couple weeks. My wife landed here first topwater red fish while standing up in the Hobie outback and my daughter won 2nd place red overall, 1st place jr red, 1st place kayak red, 1st place Spanish mackerel in the junior division, 2nd place sheepshead in the junior division, and 3rd place lady fish in the junior division!! Its been a great couple weeks and guess i need to start adding more Hobies to the family!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

more pics...............


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Man that's really awesome, glad you got them to come around lol


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

This is an awesomely cool post!!!

The Family that fishes together, Stays together!!!


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

That is awesome! Great job and spending time with family!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Great report and great photos. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

This is the best of the pics.

Look at the satisfaction in her eyes.

Captioned: Dad, I got this.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

She looks so OG in that pic. Straight gangsta


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Pretty fishin buddies no doubt! Good for you.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Good job Barton, great photos.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man that's an awesome report!!! Way ta get the family involved!!!


----------



## Ptpainton (Feb 16, 2013)

*Great photos*



bbarton13 said:


> Well the past couple of weeks i was able to take my wife who previously hated me kayak fishing because i was always gone and i also entered my daughter into the Pensacola fishing rodeo this past weekend. Both of them are now hooked after killing the fish these past couple weeks. My wife landed here first topwater red fish while standing up in the Hobie outback and my daughter won 2nd place red overall, 1st place jr red, 1st place kayak red, 1st place Spanish mackerel in the junior division, 2nd place sheepshead in the junior division, and 3rd place lady fish in the junior division!! Its been a great couple weeks and guess i need to start adding more Hobies to the family!


Enjoy that little fishing buddy all u can, while u can. They have the photo shoot thing down)


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who put on the Bud light fishing rodeo!! Im one proud dad!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Fantastic job B! Good to see you back out there. I must say your fishing buddies are MUCH better looking then my fishing buddies!!


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Man she took home the goods! Congrats to you and your lil fishin buddy! Doubtful it takes much persuasion next trip...lol.


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Send those pics TO Hobie !!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Pourman1 said:


> Send those pics TO Hobie !!


already sent!


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Nice :thumbsup: Love seeing family out together enjoying fishing what a Blessing. :thumbup:


----------



## Ga Transplant (Feb 26, 2012)

What better way to spend a day, catching fish with the family!! That's awesome. GT


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

Great job! looks like you guys had a blast!


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

Nice fish man. An great photos as always!


----------

